# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ψάχνω ΑP - Νέος Κόμβος - Parnithos (#21394) - Πλ. Αναγνωσταρά, Ηλιούπολη

## fu

Γεια Χαρά Παίδες!

Ως εκκολαπτόμενος κόμβος αιτούμαι πρόσβαση σε κάποιο κοντινό ΑP. 

O δικός μου είναι στα σπάργανα, Parnithos (#21394), ταρατσάτος (περ. 30μ ύψος - ισόγειο, 1ος, 2ος, ταράτσα). Διαβάζοντας τους κανόνες βλέπω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσω ως client πριν αρχίσω να συνεισφέρω οτιδήποτε άλλο. 

Κοιτώντας τον χάρτη ο κοντινότερος είναι ο geioa (#16585) αλλά σαν να φαίνεται ότι εκπέμπει προς την αντίθετη από εμένα μεριά.

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.



> Διαβάζοντας τους κανόνες βλέπω ότι πρέπει να αρχίσω ως client πριν αρχίσω να συνεισφέρω οτιδήποτε άλλο.


Δεν υπήρχε ποτέ τέτοιος κανόνας, ίσως κοινή πρακτική αλλά για μένα δεν αξίζει να επενδύσει κανείς σήμερα στους 2.4.

Ο geioa σίγουρα δεν σε βλέπει.

πρόταση
Έχω ένα link με halek2 (900 μέτρα από σένα) που μπορούμε να το σπάσουμε και να μπεις στην μέση.
Ανέβασε καμιά φώτο από ταράτσα, δες της πιθανές εναλλακτικές που έχεις και ξαναμιλάμε.

----------


## Convict

Υπάρχει και ο sv1gzv που έχει ιφ διαθέσιμο..και λογικά έχεις οπτική.Έχει αρχίσει και παίρνει τα πάνω της η Πλ.Ανεξαρτησίας , μια χαρά.

Θα σου έλεγα και για τον Piesometro αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχεις οπτική προς τα εκεί.
Ακολούθησε αυτά που σου είπε ο Νικόλας και εδώ είμαστε...

----------


## fu

Ευχαριστώ για τα αρχικά παίδες  :: 

Θα ανεβάσω photo το συντομότερο δυνατό

Ενα γρήγορο scan με την εσωτερική κεραία του laptop δείχνει:

AWMN-17751-APawmn-4003awmn-4097-AP (ισχυρότερο σήμα απ τα υπόλοιπα)Awmn-8628-hotspotAWMN_DIAS_9269_AP

Έχω καταχωρήσει και τον Sapfous (#21395), ταρατσάτος επίσης, σπίτι του κολλητού μου, ακριβώς απέναντι μου στην άλλη μεριά της πλατείας. Αν μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει σφυρίξτε.

----------


## fu

Μόνο προς Βορρά και Νότο βλέπω κάπως μακριά παίδες





Προς οποιαδήποτε άλλη κατευθυνση πέφτω σε τοίχους (και ας είμαι πάνω στην πλατεία), μόνο για κοντινά το βλέπω. 

Ρίξτε και εσείς μια ματιά.

----------


## halek

Μόλις μπορέσω θα ρίξω μια ματιά αν είμαι καθαρος προς τα εσένα και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## thodoris84

Δεν το περίμενα το AP μου να φτάνει μέχρι έκει, αναφέρομαι στο AWMN-17751-AP καθώς είμαι Καισαριανή με μια μικρούλα omni!

----------


## fu

@nikola & halek: ok, εκτιμήστε την κατάσταση και σφυρίξτε

@convict: πρόσθεσα άλλον ενα κόμβο στην πλ. υμηττού, κολλητός μου επίσης, μονοκατοικία 2όροφη (χαμηλή, όπως όλα στον υμηττό), αν σας διευκολύνει, ενημέρωσε

@thodoris: ας όψεται που δεν έχω εξοπλισμό της προκοπής εύκαιρο (μόνιμος κάτοικος εκτός συνόρων) για να κάνω ένα scan της προκοπής. Σε είδα με την εσωτερική κεραία του laptop. 

Παίδες, καταγράφετε κάπου την τοπική αγορά; Δεν ξέρω ποιος φέρνει τι αυτή την εποχή (είχα να μπω στο awmn από το 2007), ή κάνετε και εσείς τις αγορές σας online;

----------


## devilman

I am Here Too!  ::  ενημερωστε με οτι θελετε παιδια(απλα λογω εξεταστικης θα πανε λιγο slow τα πραγματα απο εδώ).(ουτε εγώ πρέπει να εχω οπτική εκει..)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=16632

----------

